# Bindings for flight attendant



## BSK (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi all, looking for some recommendations for some bindings to pair with my flight attendant. I have only rode the board twice, once in pow and it felt great and once cruising slow with my kids and it felt a little big. It’s a 159 and I’m 165, 5’9. Not sure yet where the board will fit in my quiver but thinking mostly soft snow charging days. I have rode it with some union factorys. Never tried an est binding so was wondering about those, cartels are on sale. Or maybe something else I can pick up in end of season sale? Any recommendations, thanks for any replies!!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you like Factories it's likely the Burton bindings are gonna feel a lot softer. Not necessarily a bad thing.

My favorite EST binding is the Genesis X. So, so good. But expensive as hell.


----------



## BSK (Jan 30, 2016)

Ya, I do like them but they are also the only bindings I’ve had since I started snowboarding again so I’m not sure if i would like a little bit softer binding or not? I had a long period away from the mountains and before that came from some old drakes. The factories feel awesome, although do have a few pressure points. That could be from needing to adjust them to my new boots though. Is there a union binding comparable to that model in their line right now?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Most of the stiffer Union bindings will have a similar feel. They have a large, stiff baseplate, the metal heel loop that doesn't flex much, and usually a fairly tall stiffer highback. Atlas and Force are probably the closest now. The Falcor is the new Travis Rice pro model.

Burton bindings will flex a bit more but I'd pick the Genesis X over anything Union makes for an EST board. Cartels and Malavitas are going to be great too at your weight. If it were my board I'd go with EST unless I planned on buying a non-Burton board in the near future.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

I ride the Flight Attendant 156, a lot. Genesis X EST is my go-to binding for the FA.


----------

